# CO2 Diffusion



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am planning to use the filter intake method so I was wondering how this is done? Can I just the stick the tube coming from my DIY CO2 bottle into the intake tube of my filter?

Also a general question. I know that high lighting without CO2 results in algae but will plants do ok with high lighting and CO2? Or is something else gonna go wrong? I might go to big al's and get some ferts since they are on sale for a while. Do fertilizers "expire"? Or do they last indefinitely?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I just stick a cig filter in the tube then stick the whole thing inside my aquaclear intake tube.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I just stick a cig filter in the tube then stick the whole thing inside my aquaclear intake tube.


Why use a cig filter? Does anyone else use this method?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I am planning to use the filter intake method so I was wondering how this is done? Can I just the stick the tube coming from my DIY CO2 bottle into the intake tube of my filter?


Yes, you can do this.



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I know that high lighting without CO2 results in algae but will plants do ok with high lighting and CO2? Or is something else gonna go wrong?


Take a look at the guide to Planted Tanks that I have written (it is a sticky in the Plant subsection of these forums). In it, I discuss how light, CO2 and fertilizers (nutrients) are important for overall plant health. Having two of the three is insufficient.



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I might go to big al's and get some ferts since they are on sale for a while. Do fertilizers "expire"? Or do they last indefinitely?


No matter how cheap the fertilizers are at Big Al's, they are still more expensive than buying bulk chemicals.



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Why use a cig filter? Does anyone else use this method?


The cigarette filter will create a fine mist of bubbles, allowing better dissolution of the CO2. I have also seen people use disposable wooden chopsticks, etc.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Where can I buy ferts in bulk? Doesn't the cigarette filter break down in my tank eventually? Where can I buy cigarette filters? Also, how do you use disposable chopsticks ahaha I have problems imagining it XD


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Where can I buy ferts in bulk?


Hydroponic stores will carry them.



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Where can I buy cigarette filters?


Ask someone that smokes, I suppose.



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Also, how do you use disposable chopsticks ahaha I have problems imagining it XD


I think people whittle down one end so that it fits into their airline tubing, and just go from there.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you know any hydroponic stores near Don Mills and Steeles?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I tried the chopstick method didn't work for me, no bubbles came out, but the cig filter works really well, I'm also using a glass co2 diffuser that sits under my filter intake tube to better desolve it even more on another tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Do you know any hydroponic stores near Don Mills and Steeles?


The ones I know are in Markham and the south end of Scarborough (Kingston Road area).

The other one I know of is near Main Station.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/sandbox/index.php/Six-Pack-Fertilizers/View-all-products.html

Heres the one on Kingston road. Great stuff, I shared it with a friend and we both have a year's worth of supplies for $6 each. The cost is going to depend on what you want to dose with.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Where can I buy ferts in bulk? Doesn't the cigarette filter break down in my tank eventually? Where can I buy cigarette filters? Also, how do you use disposable chopsticks ahaha I have problems imagining it XD


How big is your tank?

You could either search online for dry ferts which are cheap by the pound, or MOPS.ca has 500ml bottles of Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium for like $7?

That's what I use, and a syringe.

The CO2 will combat algae growth with high light.

The chopstick method is alright. I used it and it broke the bubbles down smaller than normal, but they clog and are hard to get to work properly. 
I would try the cigarette (new) filter.

And yes, use a rubber O ring to attach the airline to the filter uptake spout. 
With Aquaclear filters, there is a hole in the first chamber (where the uptake spout U bends into the impeller) that will allow some CO2 to be released before hitting the tank. So it's not a total diffusion method with AQ filters.


----------

